# Solved: Something keeps telling me to upgrade text messaging..?



## Automaton539 (Nov 11, 2010)

As title.

A few days ago I started getting an annoying notification to "upgrade text messaging" even though I'm pretty sure I don't need a third party app to do that with it directs me to something in he store. Any ideas what's causing this, or perhaps an app that I do have may perhaps be suggesting other apps it thinks I want?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

It would be best if you could provide a screenshot of what you are actually seeing and what kind of phone it is.


----------



## Automaton539 (Nov 11, 2010)

Galaxy s2. Will provide screenshot as soon as it comes up again.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright. Thanks. Couldn't find much on it, but I would assume it is a third party app asking you to update it. 

Do you use any third party apps for texting?


----------



## Pyralis (Jun 21, 2013)

I was having the same annoying notification spam and after some researching my husband found out it was associated with the "Brightest Flashlight" app. It's part of their advertising scheme. I love the flashlight app, but I uninstalled it and the notification went away with it.

I don't know if you have the same app, or if it's another app with similar permissions that can do the same thing. I registered on this site just to let you know what worked for me. Hope it helps you.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome to TSG Pyralis. 

Thank you for sharing that and I hope you stick around as this is a great site.


----------



## Automaton539 (Nov 11, 2010)

Pyralis said:


> I was having the same annoying notification spam and after some researching my husband found out it was associated with the "Brightest Flashlight" app. It's part of their advertising scheme. I love the flashlight app, but I uninstalled it and the notification went away with it.
> 
> I don't know if you have the same app, or if it's another app with similar permissions that can do the same thing. I registered on this site just to let you know what worked for me. Hope it helps you.


Thanks, yes, I have the exact same flashlight, I will try that and see if it's the same thing as it did undergo an update recently. I think.

Thank you.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Any luck fixing the problem?


----------



## Automaton539 (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol, comoletely forgot about this tbh. Well, I waited for the message to come up again and then uninstalled my flashlight, haven't yet seen it since, but sometimes it took a while. Will mark as solved, and if it doea come back I know it's an add fro. A random app on my phone.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------

